# Tri-Tip Thursday



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ahhh, Tri Tip, man I'll tell you what, that is some good stuff!
Sprinkled with Wolfe Rub and a bunch of fresh ground pepper. Grilled to 139ish, made some onion soup mix 'taters and peas to go with


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh yeah! Thats a dinner to enjoy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Dang Poofie, we're gonna have to start calling you Puffy Flay!  Good job!!  Very nice grill marks!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dang Poofie, we're gonna have to start calling you Puffy Flay!  Good job!!  Very nice grill marks!!!!


I think the grill marks had something to do with the rub I used :!:


----------



## Griff (Jun 29, 2006)

Good job Puff. Tri tip is a seriously flavorful cut of meat.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Man that looked good.  Much better that the beer and Oreo(s) I had.  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man that looked good.  Much better that the beer and Oreo(s) I had.  #-o


I know it was cheap beer  

What kind of Oreos? 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Double Stuff...  Nothing but the best for me.  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Double Stuff...  Nothing but the best for me.  :lmao:


Gots a whole bag in the cupboard :grin: 
Did I just say cupboard #-o 
You need to come up to Michigan Finster :!: 

Thats no way to eat


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wasn't hungry.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer & Oreos just doesn't sound real tasty bro'


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to pace yourself. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beer- Oreo, beer, beer Oreo, beer beer beer beer Oreo, beer beer beer beer to hell with the Oreos :grin:

I'm going to eat some leftover Tri- Tip :happyd:


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*beer- Oreo, beer, beer Oreo, beer beer beer beer Oreo, beer beer beer beer to hell with the Oreos* :grin:

I'm going to eat some leftover Tri- Tip :happyd:[/quote:61cavx3a]
Were you watching me?!?!?!?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 29, 2006)

Tri tip looks like a cut worh searching for.  Would you call it a steak or a roast ?  I see Puff grilled it and Griff smoked it.( I think ).   That is one versital chunk of beef.


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Tri tip looks like a cut worh searching for.  Would you call it a steak or a roast ?  I see Puff grilled it and Griff smoked it.( I think ).   That is one versital chunk of beef.


Cliff, it's a roast (or whole muscle).  Every once in a while you see them sold as steaks.  Hunt out the roast so you can slice after cooking like Puff-grillmaster did.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 30, 2006)

Puff you've out done yourself this time. Looks mighty tastey. I hope my buddy pigs can score some tri tip..... =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good puff and great grill marks. what were you cooking it on?  those grates to look like char griller grates.


Nope just the gasser, I did use those new Grill Wipes, they work great i'm going to get some more :grin: 


Dog if you score it.....score alot, it's worth it =P~


----------

